# Cuantos Amperios saca el Serial y USB?



## FabianC1973 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hola. Deseo saber Cuantos Amperios Reales saca un Puerto Serial y el USB de una Computadora?...  Si alguien lo sabe, se lo agradesco. Ojalá si tuviera el dato de fábrica. Y no me digan, que los mida con un Ohmetro, Tester o Multímetro (Como lo quieran llamar) Pues la mayoría de estos aparatos, no son muy precisos, sobre todo los digitales; y los análogos, según este calbarad la Aguja...  De antemano Gracias por cualquier respuesta dada.


----------



## maunix (Sep 9, 2006)

FabianC1973 dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Deseo saber Cuantos Amperios Reales saca un Puerto Serial y el USB de una Computadora?...  Si alguien lo sabe, se lo agradesco. Ojalá si tuviera el dato de fábrica. Y no me digan, que los mida con un Ohmetro, Tester o Multímetro (Como lo quieran llamar) Pues la mayoría de estos aparatos, no son muy precisos, sobre todo los digitales; y los análogos, según este calbarad la Aguja...  De antemano Gracias por cualquier respuesta dada.



El puerto serie unos 10mA

En cuanto a 'especificaciones de fabricante' bueno, pues, es probable que no te las den. ¿Porqué? Bueno porque precisamente para eso están las normas, para cumplirlas.

Si un fabricante tiene el aval de que es *USB 2.0 compliant*, entonces es porque cumple al pie de la letra (y por demás) la especificación.  En la especificación se detallan todos estos aspectos que deben ser cumplidos y/o superados.

Para USB te sugiero te des una vuelta por

USB 2.0 Specification

De la misma forma si cumplen otros estándares (ATX, IEEE-1394, etc), llevaran las etiquetas en la caja , en el PCB o en el manual que las acompaña.

Si haces un circuito hazlo que cumpla con los mínimos del estándar, por ejemplo si el estandar dice que la corriente debe ser de 100mA o superior, tu diseña tu circuito para 100mA o inferior.  De esa forma te aseguras que funcione bien en cualquier PC que tenga USB.

Te pongo un extracto de lo que dice la *USB 2.0 Specification*

_*
the USB-IF recommends the soft start be designed so that the hub's current draw doesn't exceed 100mA times the number of powered ports, plus100mA for the hub itself (e.g., 200mA for one port, 300mA for two ports, etc.).
In the case of 7.2.3, with a worst-case configuration, a hub essentially sees a 500mA current step on each of its ports when the bus resumes...*

_


El USB entrega típicamente en forma contínua unos 100mA pero puede soportar picos de 500mA.

Saludos


----------



## FabianC1973 (Sep 11, 2006)

Viejo gracias por tu respuesta.


----------

